# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  comment faire?

## dogeorge

lorsque je me connecte via mon smartphone, je ne peux pas aller sur la sélection des chiens que je souhaite regarder
ça me dit un truc dans le genre, "impossible, contacter ladministrateur du forum"

si vous pouvez éclairer ma lanterne, sachant que la technique et moi, ça fait 440!!!

merci

----------


## Algo

Il me faudrait un exemple d'une page précise qui présente ce problème

merci

----------


## dogeorge

ce n'est pas sur un post en particulirt
si j'essaie de sélectionner une race de chien dans les chiens a adopter
ça me répond

"votre envoi ne peut pas etre execute car la marque de sécurité est manquante

Si ceci survient de façon inattendue, veuillez en informer l'administrateur en lui decrivant effectuées avant de recevoir cet erreur"

cela me fait ça a chaque fois que j'essaie de selectionner une race pour regarder dans les adoptions, mais uniquement via mon téléphone, sur l'ordi, aucun soucis

j'espère avoir ete claire ?  parce que pour moi c'est pas clair du tout!!!!!

----------


## Titipa87

Tu as la version mobile peut être ?

(Je dis au pif )

----------


## dogeorge

je sais pas
comment on vois ça?

----------


## dogeorge

je sais pas
comment on vois ça?

----------

